# Moving to France - Perpignan areas



## lynnyeo69 (1 mo ago)

Hi, everyone. I am SO excited to find an expat forum! I am a single retiree, planning to move to the Perpignan, France, area by next June. I am trying to learn French via Babbel, so I definitely need some friends there who speak English. I am in the visa application phase, and stewing about renting a place in Perpignan for at least the 3 month minimum. I do not know the "good" areas of the city, as opposed to the rough areas to avoid. Then there is the "guarantor" issue. I would welcome any advice about these issues, as well as transportation in general, what areas are quiet, etc. Many thanks, Lynn


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome. I have moved your query out into a thread of its own to try to attract a bit more attention - especially from someone who knows Perpignan.

It might help if we knew a little bit more about you - in particular what sort of visa you're going to be applying for. Will you be working in France? Or are you retiring to France? Joining family or friends, perhaps? How to find a place to live will depend on the level of your resources (there are limits to how much of your income you can spend on housing, for example). Why Perpignan in particular? Would you consider a small town on the outskirts of Perpignan, or do you want to live directly in the city center?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 1, 2018)

I'm probably 5-6 years away (at least) from moving to that general area, and very much considering Perpignan. Can't add much yet, but did find this blog Baguettes and Bicyclettes which is from someone who moved to Perpignan. Could prove helpful.


----------



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

Good luck to you. You're probably dealing with one of the trickier parts of your adventure, trying to rent a place remotely, as an American. It's certainly doable, but finding and securing a place is not simple. If you can get assistance from someone in France, that can be worth the cost. There are individuals/firms that do this type of work, and you might want to consider checking a few out to see if they can't make your search a bit easier. Bienvenue dans le sud de la France.


----------

